# II Extortion to make you pay for Magazines you don't want



## chalucky (Apr 21, 2013)

On II I confirmed a Marriott to Marriott trade and they "added in" a $12 fee for a magazine subscription ! Yes, you got that right...they provided a "service" to you as a 'member benefit"...yeah right !

I am opting out and getting a refund but I can do this only one time in a year.
Had to print out multiple things to submit to them to even attempt to get my $12 back.

Is anyone incensed ! Marriott to Marriott used to be like $69 ....now 124 ! with a mag sub forced down your throat.

I think we need to light up the switchboard on this !


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 21, 2013)

I would just consider the $124 the exchange fee and then the subscription to be free. No sense getting upset over it. Sure you can get the $12 back if you want, but why not just get the magazine instead. It doesn't auto renew and you don't have to provide your CC information to get it.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Apr 21, 2013)

*Give it away*

I buy a bunch of getaways each year.  So each one comes with a "free subscription".  After I have filed for my single $12 or $14 refund, then I give gifts to some of my friends.  I have plugged their address into the subscription and they end up getting it.  

"don't sweat the small stuff...and it's all small stuff..."


----------



## chalucky (Apr 21, 2013)

Maybe I overthink this...I can afford the $124 exchange fee (even though it used to be $69 a few years ago)....maybe it is the underhanded way II
attempts to increase revenue without calling it an increase of their exchange
fee.

I can afford it, but how many are disincentivized by the high cost of 
exchanging these days? Why do they need to extract more $$$ out of the average timesharer in this surreptitious way? 

Not sweating the small stuff is reasonable but calling a spade a spade seems appropriate as well.


----------



## deannak (Apr 22, 2013)

chalucky said:


> Maybe I overthink this...I can afford the $124 exchange fee (even though it used to be $69 a few years ago)....maybe it is the underhanded way II attempts to increase revenue without calling it an increase of their exchange fee.



And even $124 seems like a bargain compared to $199 on RCI!


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 22, 2013)

I never recall the Marriott to Marriott exchange fee being $69. When we bought in 2007 it was $89 IIRC. That was six years ago. The magazine benefit isn't new by any means, we have been taking advantage of it for several years now.


----------



## cissy (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm with the OP.  It's not so much the $12, it's the principle of the thing.  If they wanted to offer the subscription by choice, I would have no problem, but, I don't want any magazines, and don't want to be inconvenienced.


----------



## chalucky (Apr 22, 2013)

deannak said:


> And even $124 seems like a bargain compared to $199 on RCI!




This is Marriott to Marriott which was always marketed as being a discounted fee as a benefit to owners. RCI does not participate in Marriott to Marriott or Starwood to Starwood.

Also, owners from before 2007 remember the fee being $69; also the lockoff fee has also doubled as well (for no reason)...although II has nothing to do with that.


----------



## deannak (Apr 23, 2013)

chalucky said:


> This is Marriott to Marriott which was always marketed as being a discounted fee as a benefit to owners. RCI does not participate in Marriott to Marriott or Starwood to Starwood.



Of course you're right...  I didn't mean to say that RCI did Marriott to Marriott, I was just commenting on the price of exchange fees these days!


----------



## twinmommy19 (Apr 23, 2013)

I don't get the complaints with these subscriptions.  Why does everyone think the fees are higher because of this offer?  II would charge the same thing for exchanges with or without the magazines.  The magazines are a nice bonus.  If you don't want it, take your $12 and ignore the offers for other magazines when you do additional transactions (if you submit a review you also get a free subscription as that is a qualifying transaction, I think.  Submitting a review is free so that pretty much proves the point that II isn't upping the price by forcing you to pay for a mag subscription.  Your not paying for it.  Conde Naste is happy to partner with II.  Good advertising for them.  That's all it is really.


----------



## chalucky (Apr 23, 2013)

I am getting a refund of $12 "one time" for wasting my time to write  a letter to II.

I f I am not "paying" for the magazine and I am really only getting charged an exchange fee (with an added "benefit") , why are they refunding the twelve bucks? Where is that coming from?

I didn't keep track of dates but wasn't Marriott to Marriott online exchange fee $109 just about a year ago? Now $124? 

I submit it is an incestuous marketing relationship which has the II member paying for something they didn't ask for and don't want. Since magazines are basically being given away these days for pennies (go to Deekins.com) there is no value in this deal at any level.  

Sorry to pound this to a pulp but who knows what future co-branding idea II will have as an added benefit that we will foot the bill for.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Apr 23, 2013)

Don't get too worked up. You are also paying for coffee, water, and office supplies for Interval employees.

Look at it this way, would you still be pissed if it was the same $124 but no "free" magazine?


----------



## hjtug (Apr 23, 2013)

bonk2boy said:


> I don't get the complaints with these subscriptions.  Why does everyone think the fees are higher because of this offer?  II would charge the same thing for exchanges with or without the magazines.



Nothing is free.  There are costs associated with the publication and mailing of the "free" subscriptions.  Some of the costs are borne by the advertisers in the magazines.  Perhaps some or all of the costs are picked up by Conde Nast as marketing expense hoping that the II subscribers will become paying subscribers.  It is likely that II is picking up some the the cost as a marketing expense to increase II patronage and satisfaction.  If such an II expense pays off in increased patronage then the marketing investment is returned and there is no net expense to II.  If II determines that the payoff of the subscription program doesn't cover the expense then it should terminate it.  The fact that they continue it would indicate they think it is a net positive.  This all depends on the assumption that II knows what it is doing.  In any case it is, like all marketing costs, an expense of doing business.  Such marketing costs are paid by all II members.  Those who value the magazine subscriptions get a bit more return on their fees than those (like us) who only get $12 back per year or those who don't even notice the option or choose to not take the trouble to get the refund. 

Complaining about the limitation to a $12 refund could be viewed as similar to someone who exchanges infrequently complaining about paying the same membership fee as those who exchange much more frequently.  We can certainly complain about the details of the II program but otherwise we have to take it or leave it.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 23, 2013)

chalucky said:


> I didn't keep track of dates but wasn't Marriott to Marriott online exchange fee $109 just about a year ago? Now $124?



The last record of a $109 Marriott to Marriott online exchange fee was in September 2011. By June 2012 it was up to $119. I think it actually went up in January 2012. Then by August of 2012 it was up to $124. So there were two increases in 2012, one of $10 and another for $5. They also started adding the telephone surcharge sometime in 2012. So if you confirm an exchange or open a request over the phone you are paying $134 per exchange.

If you enroll your week in the Marriott Destinations program, all of the exchange fees along with II membership fee are covered by the new DC Annual fee of $175/$215 based on your DC status (Standard/Premier Owner). Also as an enrolled member, you don't get the magazine benefit unless you perform a transaction where you have to pay a fee (exchange outside of Marriott).


----------



## IngridN (Apr 23, 2013)

What is this magazine benefit? News to me and I would be interested. I have joined the DC, so not eligible for those trades, however, I have one pending for a non-Marriott exchange. Is this something I should be looking for or will they ask me once the exchange is confirmed?

I exchange every year, however, don't ever recall this benefit.

Ingrid


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 23, 2013)

IngridN said:


> What is this magazine benefit? News to me and I would be interested. I have joined the DC, so not eligible for those trades, however, I have one pending for a non-Marriott exchange. Is this something I should be looking for or will they ask me once the exchange is confirmed?
> 
> I exchange every year, however, don't ever recall this benefit.
> 
> Ingrid



If you have a confirmed exchnage, you have 30 days from the date of confirmatoin to take advantage of the Magazine Benefit. There is usually a link when you log in on the II website telling you to sign up for the free magazine. There is also always a link on the homepage explaining the benefit.


----------



## twinmommy19 (Apr 23, 2013)

> Nothing is free. There are costs associated with the publication and mailing of the "free" subscriptions.



It's free to the member - that's what I meant.  There is zero chance that the exchange fee would be lowered by Interval if this benefit was eliminated.   

The advertising benefits both sides.  Interval gets full page ads in the Conde Naste travel magazine plus they get to list it as one of their member perks.  Conde Naste benefits tremendously too.  By adding millions of II subscribers who like to travel (but otherwise would be unlikely to subscribe), the market value of advertising space in Conde Naste's magazine automatically goes up. There are also those of us who go on their website to respond to the "Where are you anyhow?" question each month in the hope of winning the free trip .  The number of hits to their website most definitely goes up as a result of this arrangement.  That helps their online advertising revenues.  Highly unlikely that either side loses money in this arrangement.

Anyway - as others pointed out, RCI charges more and doesn't offer this suscription.  If you don't want the magazine, don't sign up for it.  But personally, I'd rather get the magazine to flip through than not get it for the same exact membership fee which is exactly what we'd be looking at if they eliminated the benefit.


----------



## IngridN (Apr 23, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> If you have a confirmed exchnage, you have 30 days from the date of confirmatoin to take advantage of the Magazine Benefit. There is usually a link when you log in on the II website telling you to sign up for the free magazine. There is also always a link on the homepage explaining the benefit.



Thanks...I'll look for it.

Ingrid


----------



## Carolinian (Apr 23, 2013)

I get the DAE Europe magazine free.  I am a gold member, which has a small fee to it, but I also got it free when I was a regular member with no membership fee.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 24, 2013)

Carolinian said:


> I get the DAE Europe magazine free.  I am a gold member, which has a small fee to it, but I also got it free when I was a regular member with no membership fee.



This is a little different. All II members receive the Intervals Magazine also. It is published quarterly. This is different than the magazines in the magazine benefit that are published by Conde Nast on a monthly basis and also available to the general public as a paid subscription just like Time, Good Housekeeping or Coastal Living.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Apr 25, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> If you have a confirmed exchnage, you have 30 days from the date of confirmatoin to take advantage of the Magazine Benefit. There is usually a link when you log in on the II website telling you to sign up for the free magazine. There is also always a link on the homepage explaining the benefit.



I am wondering if they lifted the 30 day deadline. I had not chosen a magazine in a while and I just did 6 of them on Tuesday and I still have the option to do more. I have that many transactions, but not within the last 30 days.


----------



## gingerpuff (Dec 18, 2013)

Saintsfanfl said:


> I am wondering if they lifted the 30 day deadline. I had not chosen a magazine in a while and I just did 6 of them on Tuesday and I still have the option to do more. I have that many transactions, but not within the last 30 days.



As a data point (since 6-8 weeks has passed already), did all 6 of them work?


----------



## GrayFal (Dec 18, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> The last record of a $109 Marriott to Marriott online exchange fee was in September 2011. By June 2012 it was up to $119. I think it actually went up in January 2012. Then by August of 2012 it was up to $124. So there were two increases in 2012, one of $10 and another for $5. They also started adding the telephone surcharge sometime in 2012. So if you confirm an exchange or open a request over the phone you are paying $134 per exchange.
> 
> If you enroll your week in the Marriott Destinations program, all of the exchange fees along with II membership fee are covered by the new DC Annual fee of $175/$215 based on your DC status (Standard/Premier Owner). Also as an enrolled member, you don't get the magazine benefit unless you perform a transaction where you have to pay a fee (exchange outside of Marriott).


I purchased my first Marriott TS in January 2001 - the M to M exchange fee was $79.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 18, 2013)

GrayFal said:


> I purchased my first Marriott TS in January 2001 - the M to M exchange fee was $79.



When we bought our Marriott in 2007 and became an II member, the fee was only $89. So from 2001 to 2007 it went up by $10, but from 2007 to 2013 it went up by $35. Two six year periods, but two very different inflationary results.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 18, 2013)

gingerpuff said:


> As a data point (since 6-8 weeks has passed already), did all 6 of them work?



The post you are quoting is from April, so it's 8 mos. old - not 6-8 weeks old.


----------



## twinmommy19 (Dec 19, 2013)

I find that the free magazine icon pops up somewhat arbitrarily (though it's always there after a qualifying transaction).  

In any event - I discovered a while ago that submitting a "review" counts as a transaction.  If you go to your list of transaction history, Interval gives you the option to submit a review for every exchange or getaway you've ever taken (well since they moved over to the internet based system anyway).  There doesn't seem to be a timeframe requirement so you could still submit a review for a trip you took years ago and with Interval their review system is just a matter of clicking number ratings - it takes under a minute to complete.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 19, 2013)

This is from the details on the II website.


> **The qualifying transactions include; new Interval membership, renewal of your membership, upgrading to Interval Gold or Interval Platinum membership, confirming an Exchange, or purchasing a Getaway. Once you have completed the qualifying transaction – click on the Condé Nast offer, and you will be entitled to choose a one-year subscription!
> 
> Offer and Refund Details:
> Offer valid only for Interval Members residing in the United States. Title selections are subject to change. If you have an existing subscription to the magazine you choose, then your existing subscription will be extended for an additional year. Offer is valid for thirty (30) days from the date when you effect the qualifying transaction described above. First issue will arrive in 6-8 weeks.
> ...



So it doesn't look like a review qualifies as a qualifying transaction. While the details indicate one subscription or refund per year, the offer shows up after any qualifying transaction permitting one to get more than one subscription in a year.


----------



## twinmommy19 (Dec 25, 2013)

> So it doesn't look like a review qualifies as a qualifying transaction. While the details indicate one subscription or refund per year, the offer shows up after any qualifying transaction permitting one to get more than one subscription in a year.



Yeah I know.  It doesn't say it on the list, but when you don't have the icon for the free subscription test it out.  Every time I've ever submitted a review I've been able to add another subscription if I want within a day or so (the icon comes right up).  That whole disclosure is incorrect as there is no way it's limited to one subscription a year even though that's what's indicated (at times I've had at least 5 going to different family members).

Happy holidays everyone!


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 25, 2013)

bonk2boy said:


> Yeah I know.  It doesn't say it on the list, but when you don't have the icon for the free subscription test it out.  Every time I've ever submitted a review I've been able to add another subscription if I want within a day or so (the icon comes right up).  That whole disclosure is incorrect as there is no way it's limited to one subscription a year even though that's what's indicated (at times I've had at least 5 going to different family members).
> 
> Happy holidays everyone!



I will check it out, I have a pending evaluation in My History.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 28, 2013)

bonk2boy said:


> Yeah I know.  It doesn't say it on the list, but when you don't have the icon for the free subscription test it out.  Every time I've ever submitted a review I've been able to add another subscription if I want within a day or so (the icon comes right up).  That whole disclosure is incorrect as there is no way it's limited to one subscription a year even though that's what's indicated (at times I've had at least 5 going to different family members).
> 
> Happy holidays everyone!



I completed an evaluation but the Magazine Benefit link did not activate as it has in the past when I completed an exchange or bought a getaway.


----------



## twinmommy19 (Dec 29, 2013)

Hmm I wonder if this changed when they reconfigured the site.  Where is the magazine offer icon now anyway?  It used to come right up when you log on?  Since we aren't planning any trips right now I haven't spent as much time browsing lately.


----------



## stoler527 (Dec 30, 2013)

We signed up for Architectural digest and are happy to have it.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 30, 2013)

bonk2boy said:


> Hmm I wonder if this changed when they reconfigured the site.  Where is the magazine offer icon now anyway?  It used to come right up when you log on?  Since we aren't planning any trips right now I haven't spent as much time browsing lately.



It still comes up on the Getaway tab after logging in. Though now it appears to be a rotating banner/ad and doesn't show up on every loan. A few refreshes though should get it to pop up.


----------



## mdurette (Jan 14, 2014)

I just did an exchange today and used an AC.   In tiny print under "you have 18 minutes to complete this booking" it read.

Please be sure to review the details of your transaction.  Click on CONTINUR to complete your purchase and enter your credit card information.  A one-year subscription to your choice of Conde Nast Titles ($12 value) is included.  

Offer & Refund Details - in blue - it is a link to open the following below:

If you do not want the subscription and instead prefer to receive a cash refund, please...... and then it gives instructions on how to send in the request for a $12 refund.

Ok....so this is a principal thing with me.   To me this is a charge they are sticking me with and now I have to take the time to print out info and mail it.   What a PIA.

Also notes:  One subscription or refund per member per year.


I have done a lot of transactions with II over the last few years and to be honest I have never realized this - but I am not one for small print reading.   I wonder though....is this how come I have been getting Prevention magazines recently?

Also, if I decide to keep this subscription - do I even get a choice on which one to pick?  If so, how?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 14, 2014)

mdurette said:


> I just did an exchange today and used an AC.   In tiny print under "you have 18 minutes to complete this booking" it read.
> 
> Please be sure to review the details of your transaction.  Click on CONTINUR to complete your purchase and enter your credit card information.  A one-year subscription to your choice of Conde Nast Titles ($12 value) is included.
> 
> ...



The next day after you complete the transaction, a link will show up on the main II page, usually the Getaway page. Click on that and it will present a form where you can pick the subscription you want. There are several to pick from; Conde Nast Traveler, Golf Digest, Glamour, Allure, Bon Appétit, Vanity Fair, GQ, Vogue, Architectural Digest. There may be another one or two. I believe all are published by Conde Nast. You can pick whichever one you want. You can send it to yourself or use the name and address of a person to gift it to.


----------



## presley (Jan 14, 2014)

Not normally a magazine person, but I enjoy getting the magazine as part of the exchange fee.  Other exchange companies charge quite a bit more for the exchange and don't give anything.  I get the Conde Cast Traveler and recently (second II account) ordered Bon Apetite for our office.  As much as I'd like the $12./ "refund" per account per year, it seemed like too much work after being used to paying higher exchange fees at other exchange companies.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 14, 2014)

presley said:


> Not normally a magazine person, but I enjoy getting the magazine as part of the exchange fee.  Other exchange companies charge quite a bit more for the exchange and don't give anything.  I get the Conde Cast Traveler and recently (second II account) ordered Bon Apetite for our office.  As much as I'd like the $12./ "refund" per account per year, it seemed like too much work after being used to paying higher exchange fees at other exchange companies.



I agree, I never opt for the refund. Ordering the magazine is so much easier, less hassle.


----------



## twinmommy19 (Jan 15, 2014)

Agreed - I don't understand why folks are unhappy with the policy. I've seen complaints on the II boards too.  Folks just don't understand that II has nothing to do with that $12 refund and did not jack up exchange fees or membership fees by $12 to force members to subscribe.  Conde Nast benefits enough from the arrangement that they are willing to pay the $12 per member who goes through the hassle to request refund. These days - more readers for them means more hits to their websites which is ultimately worth a lot in advertising revenue.  II is just along for the ride.


----------



## hjtug (Jan 15, 2014)

bonk2boy said:


> Agreed - I don't understand why folks are unhappy with the policy. I've seen complaints on the II boards too.  Folks just don't understand that II has nothing to do with that $12 refund and did not jack up exchange fees or membership fees by $12 to force members to subscribe.  Conde Nast benefits enough from the arrangement that they are willing to pay the $12 per member who goes through the hassle to request refund. These days - more readers for them means more hits to their websites which is ultimately worth a lot in advertising revenue.  II is just along for the ride.



You seem to be thinking that Conde Nast is absorbing the cost of producing and mailing the magazine and foregoing any immediate profit since they will make up for it all later when readers turn to the website.  If this is the case, why don't they just give away all of their subscriptions to the public?  Also what would be the rationale for the $12 rebate?  Perhaps just to mollify those of us who mistakenly think we are the ones who are paying?


----------



## twinmommy19 (Jan 16, 2014)

> You seem to be thinking that Conde Nast is absorbing the cost of producing and mailing the magazine and foregoing any immediate profit since they will make up for it all later when readers turn to the website. If this is the case, why don't they just give away all of their subscriptions to the public? Also what would be the rationale for the $12 rebate? Perhaps just to mollify those of us who mistakenly think we are the ones who are paying?



It doesn't serve their interest to give them away to everyone.  This is a targeted initiative focused on advertising / appealing to individuals who are interested in travel.  Time share owners are the perfect focus group and Conde Nast gets free advertising from the partnership on Interval's website.  I haven't checked, but I'm sure there is a link somewhere from II that would take you directly to Conde Nast's web page too.  Circuit City used to offer the same kind of thing with a "qualifying purchase" (I think it was for PC World or some other technology magazine - there was a rebate option with that too). I'm not really sure why these free magazine offers bother to offer the rebate option which they make you jump through hoops to get.  Probably because it sounds good to offer it, and not too many people bother with it.


----------



## hjtug (Jan 16, 2014)

bonk2boy said:


> It doesn't serve their interest to give them away to everyone.  This is a targeted initiative focused on advertising / appealing to individuals who are interested in travel.



Then why does it serve their interest to offer to us so many non-travel magazines as well?


----------



## sue1947 (Jan 17, 2014)

hjtug said:


> Then why does it serve their interest to offer to us so many non-travel magazines as well?



For the same reason companies give away free samples.  With magazines, they hope that when it comes time to renew, you will renew and pay for it.  

You've made it clear that you don't like II.  Perhaps you would be happier just dealing with RCI where you can pay more for your exchange and not have the option for a magazine.   For me, I take the refund once a year and am still happy to pay less for my exchanges.   It would be nice if the exchange fee were $12 less, but that ain't going to happen so accept it or don't do business with them.   Your choice.


Sue


----------



## twinmommy19 (Jan 17, 2014)

Conde Naste owns all of those magazines and advertises in all of them.  Interval is a good target group for most of them so that's why they are all offered.  Golf goes hand in hand with vacationing.  So does wining and dining. But it doesn't really matter - the biggest prize for Conde Naste is getting their brand affiliated and advertised with a huge travel site like Interval in the first place.  That's an enormous benefit for them.  II already charges less than RCI and certainly doesn't need to offer the magazine to justify their pricing.  Nobody would choose to leave II if the magazine perk was taken away, but the perk also isnt likely to be a factor driving up new membership.


----------



## hjtug (Jan 17, 2014)

sue1947 said:


> You've made it clear that you don't like II.



Actually, I like II.  But, like many others, I thought I was paying for magazines that I don't want.  If I am not doing that, then I can enjoy II's services plus a $12 bonus every year.


----------



## twinmommy19 (Jan 18, 2014)

You can get the $12 refund and also get a magazine subscription or more than one if you have multiple transactions in a year. Only the refund is limit once per year.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 18, 2014)

bonk2boy said:


> You can get the $12 refund and also get a magazine subscription or more than one if you have multiple transactions in a year. Only the refund is limit once per year.



Technically per the rules, it is one subscription or refund per member per year.



> One subscription or refund per member per year.



However, the website doesn't seem to limit you to one subscription per year. As long as you have a qualifying transaction, you can take advantage of the subscription. I would think they better track the refund since you have to mail to apply for that and it involves cash.


----------



## hjtug (Jan 18, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> Technically per the rules, it is one subscription or refund per member per year.
> I would think they better track the refund since you have to mail to apply for that and it involves cash.



One year, just for the heck of it, I applied twice for a refund.  They rejected the second one.


----------

